# Compaq Presario CQ61-115EE audio driver



## batestoota (May 14, 2009)

i instal xp in Compaq Presario CQ61-115EE Notebook PC , can any one help me with audio driver , because hp dont offer xp driver for this laptop 

i try more than one driver ( high definition Audio driver ) but not solve this problem

thank you


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

What are the specs on the souncard?


----------



## batestoota (May 14, 2009)

MikenandezNST said:


> What are the specs on the souncard?


what u mean by specs ?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try this one

you will have to create an account and log i to get the download

http://www.bioticaindia.com/downloa...laster-pro-compatible-sound-16-bit-integrated


----------

